# ‘He is NOT My Boyfriend and My Boyfriend Can’t Be Like Him’ – #BBNaija Nina Breaks Up With Miracle..



## ese (Apr 11, 2018)

Last night, Nina set the records straight about her relationship with her house partner Miracle: she can’t date him outside the house because he does not meet the standard she has set for herself. This comes two days after the Big Brother Naija show host, Ebuka Obi-Uchendu, put … 





Read more via Olisa.tv – https://ift.tt/2GP5NXl 
-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

